# my diet plan.. any tips??



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

new to the forum, ive been training on and off 6 years, i only trained 4months all of last year, started again in january were i weighed 90kg's and my bmi was around 33% im just coming to the end of my first phase of my diet and today im currently 80kgs, 25%bmi and 13% bodyfat, here is my diet plan if people could read and i could get some advice and tips it would be really helpful!

so firstly im 28, 5'11",

and this is my lean 5 week phase, also doing weights 6 times a week and morning cardio 3 times a week.

works out roughly 1650kcal and about 300g protein

7am, oatsosimple oats, 90+protein shake, megagreens drink,

10am, protein (syntrax nectar) yoghurt (fat free), handfull of berries,

12pm, 200g skinless chicken, small salad, 33g rice,

3pm, protein (syntrax nectar) yoghurt (fat free), handfull of berries,

pre train, 100g chicken in wholemeal bread with light honey mustard dressing, syntrax nectar shake, bannana,

post train, 1/2tin tuna, 30g raisins, light honey mustard dressing in wholemeal bread, apple, syntrax nectar shake

8pm, either chicken, red meat, fish (once a week), 33g rice or wholemeal bread roll,

10pm, handful of berries, green tea.

at weekends i have 2 whole omega3 eggs and 4 omega 3 whites for breakfast, i have a larger carb meal once a week (usually double up the rice or replace with a sweet potato)

during this phase i take,

1000mg omegamax,

2.5g l-glutamine before training,

2.5g l-glutamine after training,

4500mg, creatine before training,

4500mg creatine after training,

3 zma tablets before bed.

my "ripped" phase will be 2 weeks, doing weights 6 times a week and morning cardio 4 times a week,

this works out roughly 1450kcal, 360ishg protein

7am, oatsosimple oats, 90+protein shake, megagreens drink,

10am, protein (syntrax nectar) yoghurt (fat free),

12pm, 200g skinless chicken, 100g hot salsa (lowest fat/sodium i can find)

3pm, protein (syntrax nectar) yoghurt (fat free),

pre train, 100g chicken in wholemeal bread with light honey mustard dressing, syntrax nectar shake,

post train, 1/2tin tuna, 30g raisins, light honey mustard dressing in wholemeal bread, syntrax nectar shake

8pm, 200g skinless chicken, 100g hot salsa (lowest fat/sdoium i can find)

10pm, 90+protein shake

at weekends i have 2 whole omega3 eggs and 4 omega 3 whites for breakfast, ill have 1 larger carb meal in this phase and still have fish once a week,

during this phase i take,

1000mg omegamax,

2.5g l-glutamine before training,

2.5g l-glutamine after training,

1500mg, creatine before training,

1500mg creatine after training,

3 zma tablets before bed.

i appreciate this is a long read and some feed back good or bad will be greatly received, my training is quite intense, i always train hard mon-sat around hr-hr 1/2 i write everything down and my goal is to stick to 4 weekly training plans, sunday is my day off!! my morning cardio i go for a run as soon as i wake up, my goal is to be out running for 25mins a time im currently at 15.... (only be doing it a few weeks give me a chance lol), ive also just bought some NO tablets im considering using those instead of the creatine in the "ripped" phase to try and get rid of alot of water retention.. any advice??

thanks for reading :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Firstly welcome to the forum.

Well this is just my input.

Why workout 6 times a week unless your a pro. I guess your not or you would not be asking.

Protein is far too high, 1-1.5 time LBM is more that enough

Calories are too low @ 80k you would be better around 2,000, try this for a few weeks then adjust up or down by about 200 cals.

Why no food between 3pm & 8pm ?

As I'm no expert I'll let others comment on sups and diet in detail.

Hope you get all the info you require.

Got to fly now beep beep.


----------



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

there is food between 3pm and 8pm, generally ill train at around 4-5 and ill have my pre train 20mins before then and i finish around 5-6 were then ill have my post train meals,

i workout 6 times a week because i enjoy it, no im no where near a pro but i love being in the gym and working out plus it keeps me busy as well, and i wouldnt no any other way of doing it tbh, as mondays i train chest, tues bac, weds legs, thurs shoulders, friday arms, sat abs/core, then every 4 weeks my plan is to mix the training up and changing the exercises,

protein's to low? ive been told and read in diet books and websites that its best to always have protein with every meal to keep the body in an anabolic state? would i be better cutting the scoops of protein in my yoghurt by half and halfing the chicken? but then that would drop the calories surely? what would be a good way for me to bring the calories up? thanks for the reply


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

He said its too high, im 72 kg and i have 130-160kg of protein. You need to rest your muscles to make them grow. I do cardio 5x week and weights 2 x week.


----------



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

im not meaning to start an arguement so if i ask about your points your making dont think im being a nob and arguing im generally just asking.....

i got my diet off of gregg avedons msucle chow book and i got most of my training off of gregg avedons website and reading his books, now he states that muscles require 48-78 hours to repair, so if i train chest, back, shoulders, arms, legs and abs once a week than thats more than enough time to recover inbetween muscle groups, also if im getting enough nutrition and protein to recover my muscles then surely they'll be repairing and recovering ok?

in 6 weeks ive lost 10kgs, and lost 8% off my bmi (granted bmi's arent the best but i didnt do my bodyfat at the start), my bodyfat is currently 13% ill measure again in 2 weeks and see if there's a change, ive also dropped from a 36" waist down to a 30-32" waist, it shows its working but im just curious to peoples opinion on what im doing and what they do to try different things and see if things work for me that work for others?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

But the point is you are still lifting weights everyday reguardless if its different muscles you are training, if you happy with what your doing then dont stop..lifting weights everyday is fine if your on gear. rest grows muscles.. In my sports n nutrition book it says protein dont grow muscles it just repairs them. lifting heavy weights actually makes the muscles grow. So me personally think NOW high protien diets are nonsense, too much will just be wasted in the toilet.. Theres this guy in my gym and all he does is chins and nothing else, he is 75 kg and look MASSIVE and he dont have protein ???? work that out, its not all about protein,.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

dan_83 said:


> in 6 weeks ive lost 10kgs,


Are you trying to loose fat, or muscle ,or both.

Personally if I loose more than 3lb a week I find I loose muscle as well.

But yet again we are all individuals, and what works for some does not work for others.

It's all trial and error.

I'm juat hen pecked beep beep.


----------



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

haha well it was definatly flubber!! all from taking to long off the gym - 7 month break and enjoying food!!!! my weight hasnt changed off the scales for 2 weeks but im definalty changing in the mirror though, alot more definiton, my abs are showing now, shoulders, chest, showing well my arms not so much as im covered in tattoos and you cant see sod all through them!!

my training was off gregg avedons website and was his push/pull techniques

mondays and thursdays,

olympic bar bench, 4 sets,

db press, 4 sets,

cable flys, 4 sets,

military press, 4 sets,

upright rows, 4 sets,

side lat flys, 3 sets,

lying ez extension, 4 sets,

cable rope extension, 4 sets,

cable ez extension, 4 sets,

tuesdays and thursdays,

olympic bar squat, 4 sets,

lunges, 4 sets,

calf raise, 4 sets,

deadlifts, 3 sets,

wide lat pulls, 4 sets,

db rows, 4 sets,

t-bar rows, 3 sets,

olympic bar curl, 4 sets,

seated single arm curls, 4 sets,

preacher curls, 3 sets,

weds and saturdays,

gym ball jacknifes, 3 sets

plank quads, 3 sets

side plank twists, 3 sets

lying med ball crunch, 3 sets

lying side oblique crunch, 3 sets

cable crunch, 3 sets

cable "woodchops", 3 sets

bench leg raise, 3 sets

its intense workout ive just finished a 4 week cycle of it and currently writing up my next 4 week cycle which will consist of mondays - chest, tues - back, weds - legs, thurs - shoulders, fri - arms, sat - abs/core.

london any ideas on what you'd do with my diet to drop the protein and raise calories?

roadrunner im trying to lose body fat and grow some lean muscle and obviously i want an insane 6 pack like everyone else lol!!!

im also trying to achieve this by being totally natural and not touching gear, i have before dbol, winstrol and id much rather be able to achieve an awesome physique naturally, the reason why im going to be doing 5 week lean, 2 week ripped, 1 week off is so i can live like it and change the foods after every full cycle, rather than doing a full on 12 week restricted diet then move onto ripped for however more weeks it would take


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

First of all i hate your 6 day routine, toooooo much gym not enough rest. I dont like giving diet advice cause im different, i dont eat much, i dont eat much carbs either. I just eat healthy. I have been skipping and swimming 5 days a week @ 6:30am and my bodyfat has dropped bigtime. Im 10% now and now lost 2lbs so im currently 158lbs.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hello mate I agree with the rest of them working out 6times a week is to much IMO altho your resting each body part each week your still using that muscle to help with other muscles ie doing chest put pressure on arms...

But listen mate were not telling you to stop something you enjoy were just saying you will achieve more with rest.

I used to do the same 5 days a week but stoped and gained so much better.

Were just trying to help you gain as much as poss!!!!

Hope you haven't taken this as me having a go becoz it wasn't to be!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to train alot to and since ive cut down to 2x week ive gained better.

Back n biceps

Legs n shoulders

Chest n triceps

This above can be done in 3 days


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Theres this guy in my gym and all he does is chins and nothing else, he is 75 kg and look MASSIVE and he dont have protein ???? work that out, its not all about protein,.


:behindsofa:roids....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope johnny, hes a natty mate. I known him for yonks. He doesnt train legs either, he spends 45 mins 4 times per week just doing all different kinds of chins, even with a 28kg db in between the legs. He looks big for hes weight cause of low bodyfat. Plus hes only cardio is swimming, and ive never seen him work the abs. So im adding chins

Everytime i hit the gym.


----------



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Hello mate I agree with the rest of them working out 6times a week is to much IMO altho your resting each body part each week your still using that muscle to help with other muscles ie doing chest put pressure on arms...
> 
> But listen mate were not telling you to stop something you enjoy were just saying you will achieve more with rest.
> 
> ...


not at all mate, this is the reason i joined a forum so i can take peoples opinions who have tried and failed at different things and try them myself and use them to see if they work for me!!

im trying a different workout for the next 4 weeks and going to see how that goes, then ill give the 3 times a week a try for 4 weeks and so forth,

a quick question tho regarding the diet whats confused me.....

people have said im eating to much protein and not enough calories, now if i was to lose some of the protein then id lose calories, so what do i replace them with??? ive seen some people on here say that you shouldn't more than 100g of carbs a day so i cant gain extra calories from the carbs and i eat the right amount of essential fats so what do i do there then lol????


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

who said don't eat more than a 100 grams of carbs? thats wrong believe me 100 grams of carbs is nothing, as far as protein is concerned look to eat 1and1/2 grams of protein per lb of body weight from good sources and look to get calories from healthy fats around 90 grams per day which would give you 810 calories alone....


----------



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

freddee said:


> who said don't eat more than a 100 grams of carbs? thats wrong believe me 100 grams of carbs is nothing, as far as protein is concerned look to eat 1and1/2 grams of protein per lb of body weight from good sources and look to get calories from healthy fats around 90 grams per day which would give you 810 calories alone....


i was searching through old diet threads to see what people were doing and its advise someone gave in a thread that when trying to rip up you dont eat more than 100g carbs a day??

i havent got it to hand now but i do have all the values of my daily food written down, ill post them up so people can see :becky:


----------



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

London1976 said:


> I used to train alot to and since ive cut down to 2x week ive gained better.
> 
> Back n biceps
> 
> ...


you say you train twice a week but thats 3 workouts?? typing error or a reading error lol???


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

That is not my workout, its just a basic 3 day split


----------



## dan_83 (Apr 8, 2011)

fair enough dude makes more sense to me now lol!!

right ive just been through and counted EVERYTHING on all the packs of everything ive eaten today and this will be the same for the next 2 weeks apart from when i have a fish meal at the weekend and sweet potato mid next week mmmmm

protein - 338.2

carbs - 119.2

fats - 21

kcal - 2043

now i think i can get it all down to...

protein - 292.2

carbs - 119.6

fats - 21

kcal - 1843

possible to get it down to this

protein - 247.2

carbs - 116

fats - 19.6

kcal - 1643

on the days were i have a large fish meal it pushes the fats up to 50-60g, and the large carb meal (sweet potato) will push it up to around 155-160 a day, that seems alot better and makes alot more sense to what people are saying!!

sorry if you guys think im being ignorant, im not im just generally curious to make sure im doing it right and how i can go about it all :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dan mate, you're lifting weights too often no doubt about it. If you want that ripped look just do as London does, weights 2-3 times a week and swimming/CV 4-5. I know you prob feel that doing something every day is surely going to achieve your goals quicker but it wont, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Swimming and light weights all the way.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

question regarding training too many times a week.. I only train for 45 minutes a day on a weekday (on lunchbreak), which i do mon-fri, and train once at weekend.. does this mean im overtraining because i am in the gym 6 days a week? even tho the total amount of time i spend in the gym a week is around 6hrs???


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

icamero1 said:


> question regarding training too many times a week.. I only train for 45 minutes a day on a weekday (on lunchbreak), which i do mon-fri, and train once at weekend.. does this mean im overtraining because i am in the gym 6 days a week? even tho the total amount of time i spend in the gym a week is around 6hrs???


not necessarily ... are some of those sessions cardio only?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

all of them sessions are weights (1 abs), i do jogging twice and 1 interval training session, all after work on weekdays


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Then yes you are over training!

No rest, no growth!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Exactly what ronnie said dude. You need rest to grow.


----------

